
Australians, please enrol to vote for same sex marriage - thisrod
http://www.aec.gov.au/enrol/
======
thristian
"enroll to vote"? Surely everybody is already enrolled to vote, since voting
is compulsory in Australia.

~~~
oldandtired
If you move out of the electorate in which you had previously been enrolled,
or you change your address or you become of age since the last national
election, or you become a citizen since the last national election, etc.,
etc., etc., then you are no longer enrolled and you need to re-enroll on the
electoral roll for the electorate that you reside in.

If you are not currently enrolled then you cannot have a vote in the
plebiscite.

------
AdeptusAquinas
Or join the rest of the civilised world and just have it made legal without
hiding behind a popular vote.

~~~
oldandtired
Since same sex couples have all the same legal rights as any mixed sex
couples, married or de-facto, what is the point? It's like the safe-schools
program in Victoria which is predicated on the idea that the only bullying of
any significance is towards LGBT individuals. Since this is a load of rubbish,
we must ask the question as to why is there such a push for these kinds of
things?

Since society is heading back to the standards commiserate with the standards
of Rome around 1900 to 2100 years ago, why are same sex advocates wanting to
change the definition of marriage when Rome itself never did? Rome was much
more liberal than anything we have today. It considered itself the most
enlightened area of its time.

